# 2010 Ferguson Enthusiasts of North America Clue



## bugs46 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dates will be July 16-18 At Monroe,Michigan , Host 21th Annual S.E.Michigan Antique Tractor & Engine Show.

Host Information- S.E.Michigan Antique Tractor and Engine Association Home Page

FENA Contacts- Steve Bieberich 1-580-323-6259 or1-580-323-7403
or [email protected]


----------



## judykitson (Aug 21, 2010)

Bugs46,
Please repost your blog to state that the membership dues for Ferguson Enthusiasts of North America are $25 for US citizens, $30 for Canada and $35 for Overseas

Also change the website link to Ferguson Enthusiasts of North America as we have had to put up a temporary blog site while we resolve some issues with our regular website.

Thanks,
Judy Kitson


----------



## tomha (Aug 25, 2010)

Any pictures from this years meetup?


----------

